# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی شما

## RAHI

*سلاااااااام دوستان.
خیلی از ما تاحالا شاید هزار تا مقاله مختلف  در باره اینکه چحوری برنامه ریزی کنیم خوندیم** و خب خیلیامونم نتیجه نگرفتیم.**همشونم مثل همن و کلیشه ای و تقریبا یک حرفو میزنن.مطمعننا همه چی رو کاغذ خیلی راحت تره و معمولا اون چیزایی که تو این مقالات میخونیم نمیتونیم عملی کنیم یا حتی اگرم عملی باشن بازم خیلی زمان میبره تا اون مهارتش دستمون بیاد.درواقع حس میکنم مشاورا اون فوت کوزه گریشونو نمیگن


به هر حال این تاپیکو زدم برای اینکه هرکس خواست بیاد بگه چجوری برنامه شخصیشو مینویسه و چجوری عملش میکنه و اینکه چقدر این روش تو ترازش تاثیر داشته همینطور مشکلات برنامه ریزیش چی بوده و چجوری رفعشون کرده.
فک کنم اگه کاربرا بیان روشای خودشونو بگن بقیه خیلی میتونه بهشون کمک بشه مخصوصا برای اونایی که به هر دلیلی نمیتونن مشاور داشته باشن یا خودشون وقت برای ازمون و خطا ندارن.
*

----------


## ah.at

بخونید بخونید بخونید بخونیدو همین جوووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووورررررررررررررررر ادامه بدید .

البته با این روش .

توی هیییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییچ آزمون آزمایشی ای شرکت نکنین جز آزمونای جامع و جمع بندی گزینه 2 .

ادبیات :

روزی یک ساعت ادبیات بخونید .

از لغت و املا شرو کنین تا به یه مرحله ای که رسیدین و حس کردین حالا دامنه لغات و املاتون خوبه ( لازم نیست حتما تمام لغات و املا ها رو رو یه جا حفظ کنین . یادگیری لغات و املای 

کلمات باید در طول زمان انجام بشه . ) شروع کنین به خوندنآرایه و همچنان یه ربع رو بهلغت و املا و 45 دقیقه رو به آرایه اختصاص بدین .

بعد که روی آرایهمسلط شدین به سراغ قرابت معنایی میرید و هم چنان اون یه ربع لغت  املا رو حفظ میکنین .

البته مرور آرایه ها با تست هر چند جلسه یک بار در خلال قرابت فراموش نشه .

دقت کنید که مهم نیست که حتما باید مثلا قرابت رو تو 10 جلسه مثلا تموم کنید . یا تو 15 جلسه و یا هرچند جلسه ی دیگه اگه شما تونستید بعد از دو یا سه ماه هم به تسلط در قرابت برسید هم عالیه .

بعدش که به سطح خیلی خوبی توی قرابت رسیدین با حفظ مرور هر چند جلسه یک بار قرابت و آرایه و یا چند تست از اونا در روز و همچنین حفظ اون یه ربع لغت و املا به سراغ 
زبان فارسی و تاریخ ادبیات برین .

میتونید تارخ ادبیات و زبان فارسی رو یک جلسه در میان بخونید تاااااااااااااااااا اینکه اینا هم با مرور مطالب گذشته تموم شن و همین روند تکرار میشه . اونم هر روز .

دقت کنید دوستانکه روش خوندن هر کدوم از اینا خودش فرق داره و عنوان این تاپیک چگونگی برنامه ریزیه نه روش خوندن . به خاطر همین راجع بهش چیزی ننوشتم .


بقیه دروس رو هم تو پستای دیگه مینویسم .

----------


## ah.at

عربی :
خوب روش خوندن عربی کاملا مشخصه دیگهههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه .

اصلا بزار یه نگاه به بودجه بندی کنکور عربی بندازیم .

عنوان مطلب
تعداد تست ها

ترجمه
6 تست

تعریب
2 تست

درک مطلب
4 تست

تشکیل ، اعراب یا حرکت گذاری
2 تست

تجزیه و تحلیل صرفی
3 تست

قواعد
8 تست

مجموع تست ها
25 تست



خب بودجه بندی رو با هم مرور کردیم . حالا ببنید که کاربرد قواعد چقد تو عربی کنکور زیاده که حتی ترجمه و تعریب ها رو فقط میشه بر اساس قواعد زد و همچنین اگه ما 

درست زمان های فعل رو بلد نباشیم نمیتونیم به درستی مفهوم درک مطلب رو بفهمیم . خب این از این که فهمیدیم که قواعد چقد مهمه تو کنکور و به سبب این که 8 تا معنی میادو 4 تا 

هم درک مطلب بر اساس معنی دلمونو خوش نکنیم .

خب برنامه ریزی برای درس عربی کاملا مشخصه که باید چجوری باشه .

شما تا وقتی که توی عربی 1 رو کاملا مسلط نشدین حق اینو ندارین که به کتابای دوم و سوم برید و اونا رو بخونید . در واقع شما بیهوده ترین کار رو انجام دادین

( آب در هاونگ کوبیدن) چون هیچ چیزی از این مطالب نمیفهمید و یاد نمیگیرید . چرا؟؟؟؟؟

چون تمام رکن و اصول عربی توی همین عربی1 نهفته س . بعد اینکه روی عربی1 کاملا مسلط شدین( حالا هر چقد که میخاد زمان ببره . اصلا دوماه . ارزش داره . ) به 

سراغ عربی 2 برید و اون موقس که میبینید که مبحث نواسخ که همه ازش فرارین چقددددددددددددد آسونه .

بعد اینکه روی عربی2 هم مسلط شدین به سراغ عربی 3 میرین وووووووووووووووو به همین منوال پیش میره ...

مهم ترین بخش مطالعه رو هم هیچوقت فراموش نکنید که هر چند جلسه یک بار مطالب گذشته مرور شن .

----------


## ah.at

دین وزندگی هم که کاملا مشخصه دیگهههههههه ...


دین و زندگی :

خب برای درس دین و زندگی تنها چیزایی که میتونم بعد از درس به درس خوندن بگم اینه که :

اولا که حتمن حتمن وقتی داری دین و زندگی میخونی همون موقع اون درسو تموم کن . ینی مقداری از اون درس نمونه وسه جلسه ی بعد .

دوما هم که بعد از خوندن اون درس فردای اون روز چنتا تست بزن ( ترجیها تالیفی ) و پس فردای اون روز هم تعداد زیادی تست کنکور سراسری و سنجش از اون مبحث بزن .

توی جلسات بعدی هم که دروس دیگه خونده میشن سعی کنید که قبل از شروع به خوندن مبحث جدید چند تست برای یاد آوری دروس قبلی بزنید و همچنین از خلاصه نکاتی 

که نوشتید یا کتابای جمع بندی ای که دارید استفاده کنید . البته خیلی سریع ، کوتاه و مفید .

واقعا چیز دیگه ای راجع به درس دین و زندگی نمیشه گفت .

----------


## ah.at

زبان :

زبان باید هر روز ، روزی یک ساعت مطالعه بشه .

هیچی دیگه پاااااااااااااااااااایه و اساااااااااااااااااس زبان کنکور کاملا بر عکس عربیه . یعنی چییییییییی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

یعنی اینکه تمام زبان کنکور بر پاییه لغت و معنی قرار گرفته .

به خاطر همین میخام برنامه اختصاصی زبان دکتر شهاب اناری رو که رایگان روی وبلاگش گذاشته اینجا بزارم .

منتها قبلش باید یه چیزی بگم ؛ اونم اینه که اگه زبانتون ضعیفه لازم نیست که 9 جلسه ی اول برنامه رو طبق برنامه برین . البته حتی اگه زبانتون هم قویه باز من توصیه نمیکنم این کار رو .

به همین خاطر پیشنهاد میکنم 9 جلسه اول برنامه دکتر شهاب اناری رو به 30 جلسه تبدیل کنید بعد دوباره همراه با برنامه دکتر شهاب اناری پیش برید .

یه نکته رو هم بگم که برای دانلود این برنامه باید آدرس ایمیلتون رو حتما وارد کنید .

لینک :
https://shahab.sendlane.com/view/shi...omi-konkoor-95

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> زبان :
> 
> زبان باید هر روز ، روزی یک ساعت مطالعه بشه .
> 
> هیچی دیگه پاااااااااااااااااااایه و اساااااااااااااااااس زبان کنکور کاملا بر عکس عربیه . یعنی چییییییییی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> یعنی اینکه تمام زبان کنکور بر پاییه لغت و معنی قرار گرفته .
> 
> به خاطر همین میخام برنامه اختصاصی زبان دکتر شهاب اناری رو که رایگان روی وبلاگش گذاشته اینجا بزارم .
> ...



اینجاشونفهمیدم ، :Yahoo (99):

----------


## ah.at

زمین شناسی :

آغاجون برنامه اینه . اینهو یاروئه ( بلانسبت شما :Yahoo (4):  ) سرتو بنداز پایین شروووووو کن به خوندن .

دو نکته :

1- تست فرااااااااااااااوون کار کنید .

2- مرور یادتون نره .

هاااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نکنه میخای معجزه کنم وست :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
خو برنامه همینه دیه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): !!!!!!!!!
شوووما چیه دیه ای بلدی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ah.at

> اینجاشونفهمیدم ،



کجاشوووووووووو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35): 


آهااااااااااا الان دیدم .

خیلی سادس به جای اینکه مباحث 9 جلسه اول رو تو 9 جلسه بخونید ؛ همون مباحثو تو 30 جلسه بخونید .

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> کجاشوووووووووو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟


بزرگ آبی زدم

----------


## ah.at

> بزرگ آبی زدم



آره دیدم تو ویرایش تصحیح کردم .

----------


## ah.at

ریاضی :

به ترتیب از تمام مباحث پاییه ای پشت سر همن .

هیچ کدومو نباید جا به جا کرد .

1 : اول از همه ریاضی پایه .

آغا جون ریاضیت خوبه ریاضیت ضعیفه یا هرچی دیگه اینو دانلود کن ...

لینک :
ریاضیات پایه ویژه دانش آموزان ضعیف - کنکور

2 : بعدش میری سراغ معادله و نامعادله و تعین علامت .

3 : تابع جااااااااااااااااااااامع

4 : مثلثات

5 :  لگاریتم

آغا تا این جا هرچی بود مباحث پایه ای و فوق العاده مهمی بودن . تمام داوطلبایی که از ریاضی میترسن ؛ اونایی که میخوننو نتیجه نمیگیرن ؛ اونایی که کلا هیچی از ریاضی نمی فهمنو :Yahoo (4):  ( یادنمیگیرن ) بلد نیستن ؛ 

قطع به یقییییییییییییین مشکلشون توی همین مباحث بالایی ئه و تا وقتی که این مباحث رو خوب یاد نگرفتین هیچ وقت هیچ درک درستی از ریاضی پیدا نمیکنین . حتی 

انتظار 15%هم نداشته باشین .

6 : حد - مجانب - پیوستگی

7 :  دنباله و تصاعد های حسابی و هندسی

8 :مشتق و کاربرد مشتق

9 :آنالیز - احتمال

10 :آمار

11 : ماتریس

12 :انتگرال

13 :هندسه پایه

14 :هندسه مختصاتی و منحنی های درجه دوم

----------


## lili96666

خب ادامه بده :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ah.at

> خب ادامه بده



خووو دارم ادامه میدم خووووووووو :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110): 

راستی دوستان خب شما هم تو تاپیک شرکت کنییییییییییییییییید خوووووووووووو

شاید من جایی اشتبا کردم . شاید یه روش بهتری و جود داشته باشه .

لطفا بیاید از برنامه هاتون بگید .

----------


## lili96666

خب حد باید قبل دنباله خونده شه

----------


## ah.at

> خب حد باید قبل دنباله خونده شه



آره ببخشید .

الان اصلاحش میکنم .اشتباه تایپی بود .

بیا دیدی گفتم . ممکنه اشتباه کنم .

خوو شماها هم تو بحث شرکت کنید .

----------


## lili96666

با دینی خوندت موافقم اینطوری به شدت جواب میده ادبیات باهم همه اینا بخونید روزی20دقیقه ارایه 30قرابت بین تایما لغت تاریخ و15دقیقه املا

----------


## lili96666

خوداریم شرکت میکنیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## atena.kh

برای زیست اول دوبارکتاباقشششششنگ بایدخواندبعدش تست زدن ووارد کردن نکات توی کتاب ودوباره خواندن کتاب... :Yahoo (3): 
یه کارخوبی ک امسال انجام دادم این بودکه یه دفتربرداشتم و فصل به فصل کل زیستاجملات مهم درست نادرست ازمونا توش مینوشتم ویه صفحه هم واسه هرفصل اون نکاتی که یادم میرفتانوشتم وپنجشنبه قبل ازمون این دفترم رامیخوانم ک خیلللللللللی خوبه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ah.at

زیست شناسی :

خب به نظر شخصی من بهترین برنامه همون برنامه ایه که دکتر عمارلو گفتن .

البته با کمی تغیر .




بسته آموزشی
مبحث
فصل ها

اول
زیست مولکولی
1 و 2 سال دوم +5 سال سوم + 1 ،2 ، 3 و8 پیش دانشگاهی

دوم
ژنتیک
5 ،6 ، 7 و 8 سال سوم + 5 سال چهارم

سوم
گیاهی
قسمت های پایانی فصول 3 ، 6 ، 7 و 8 سال دوم + 9 و 10 سال سوم

چهارم
دستگاه های بدن و زیست جانوری
3 ( قسمت اول ) ، 4 ، 5 ، 6 ، 7 و 8 سال دوم + 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 و 11 سال سوم

پنجم
متابولیسم
8 پیش دانشگاهی

ششم
چرخه ها
9 سال سوم + 9 ، 10 ، 11 پیش دانشگاهی

هفتم
متفرقه
3 ، 4 ، 6 و 7 پیش دانشگاهی





خب این هم از برنامه .

دوستان بازم میگم که این تاپیک ، تاپیک برنامه ریزیه نه روش مطالعه ؛ به خاطر همین چیزی راجبش نمیگم .

وگرنه هر کدوم از اینا روش مطالعه خاص خودشونو دارن .

----------


## ah.at

فیزیک :

خب یه جورایی باید گفت که تو فیزیک تقریبا پایه ی 60% از فصول فیزیک رو مبحث اندازه گیری و بردار تشکیل میده .

پس اولین کار اینه :

به ترتیب :

1 :  اندازه گیری و بردار

2 :  حرکت شناسی

3 :  دینامیک

4 :  کار و انرژی

5 :  موج های نوسانی

6 :  موج های مکانیکی

7 :  موج های صوتی

8 :  موج های الکترو مغناطیس

9 :  نور و هندسی

10 :  القا

11 :  القای مغناطیس

12 : فشار و ویژگی های ماده

13 :  گرما و قانون گاز ها

14 :  الکتریسیته ساکن و خازن

15 :  جریان الکتریکی

توجه :فراموش نکنید که روزانه حداقل چنتا تست از فیزیک بزنید تا همیشه با این کتاب در ارتباط باشید .

سعی کنید در هفته حداقل 10 ساعت فیزیک رو بخونید .

----------


## lili96666

فیزیک ازمونه بعدی جریان ومن نخوندمش به نظرتون حذف کنمش به نظرم سوالاشم وقت گیره تو کنکور وهمین طور فصلی که دیر میشه به تسلط رسی

----------


## ah.at

شیمی :

خب شیمی دیگه برنامه ریزی خاصی نداره .

باید طبق فصول کتاب درسی پیش رفت .

فقط به یه نکته باید توجه کنید که توی درس شیمی بهترین کار اینه که وقتی به فصل 5 سال دوم رسیدید ؛ ( کربن و مواد آلی ) باید این فصلو جامع مطالعه 

کنید . چون تقریبا 99% بچه ها با مواد آلی مشکل دارن و خیلی از قسمت های شیمی رو نمیفهمن و از شیمی زده میشن .

این فصلو باید جامع مطالعه کرد .

----------


## ah.at

> فیزیک ازمونه بعدی جریان ومن نخوندمش به نظرتون حذف کنمش به نظرم سوالاشم وقت گیره تو کنکور وهمین طور فصلی که دیر میشه به تسلط رسی



خب دختر خوب هنوز دو هفته تا آزمون وقت داریم . وسه چی میخای مبحثی رو که 3 سوال کنکور داره حذف کنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## y.h.l

> خب دختر خوب هنوز دو هفته تا آزمون وقت داریم . وسه چی میخای مبحثی رو که 3 سوال کنکور داره حذف کنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


3هفته

----------


## ah.at

> 3هفته



وسه چی سه هفته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## y.h.l

انتخاباته واسه همین 7 اسفند نیست 14 اسفنده بعدی هم 21 اسفند

----------


## _fatemeh_

من فیزیک تاحالا هرچی خوندم یا ناقص بوده یا یادم رفته ... آزمون بعدی قلم چی جریانه به نظرتون طبق برنامه پیش برم ؟ واسه خوندن جریان مبحث الکتریسیته هم پیش نیازه؟؟؟

----------


## ah.at

> من فیزیک تاحالا هرچی خوندم یا ناقص بوده یا یادم رفته ... آزمون بعدی قلم چی جریانه به نظرتون طبق برنامه پیش برم ؟ واسه خوندن جریان مبحث الکتریسیته هم پیش نیازه؟؟؟



نه همون مبحث جریانو + بخشی از مباحث آزمون 21 اسفند رو بخونید .

----------


## dinaaaa

> زبان :
> 
> زبان باید هر روز ، روزی یک ساعت مطالعه بشه .
> 
> هیچی دیگه پاااااااااااااااااااایه و اساااااااااااااااااس زبان کنکور کاملا بر عکس عربیه . یعنی چییییییییی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> یعنی اینکه تمام زبان کنکور بر پاییه لغت و معنی قرار گرفته .
> 
> به خاطر همین میخام برنامه اختصاصی زبان دکتر شهاب اناری رو که رایگان روی وبلاگش گذاشته اینجا بزارم .
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز.لینک دانلودی که دادی متاسفانه بازنمیشه؟میشه چک کنی؟

----------


## ah.at

> سلام دوست عزیز.لینک دانلودی که دادی متاسفانه بازنمیشه؟میشه چک کنی؟



علیک سلام .
چک کردم  . سالم بود .
حتما آدرس ایمیلتون رو توی کادر بالای لینک دانلود نزاشتید .

----------


## dinaaaa

> علیک سلام .
> چک کردم  . سالم بود .
> حتما آدرس ایمیلتون رو توی کادر بالای لینک دانلود نزاشتید .
> 
> فایل پیوست 50529


الان تونستم دانلود کنم ولی متاسفانه فایلش باز نمیشه!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ah.at

> الان تونستم دانلود کنم ولی متاسفانه فایلش باز نمیشه!!!!!!!!!



با چی گرفتیدش؟
موبایل یا کامپیوتر؟
اگه نتونستی بیا اینم لینک دانلود که خودم آپلود کردم :

شیوه مطالعه زبان عمومی در کنکور - کنکور 95- اناری.pdf

این چی؟؟؟؟؟
باز میشه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## dinaaaa

> با چی گرفتیدش؟
> موبایل یا کامپیوتر؟
> اگه نتونستی بیا اینم لینک دانلود که خودم آپلود کردم :
> 
> شیوه مطالعه زبان عمومی در کنکور - کنکور 95- اناری.pdf
> 
> این چی؟؟؟؟؟
> باز میشه؟؟؟؟؟


 :Yahoo (13):  اینم باز نمیشه!!!! با کامپیوتر دانلود کردم!! ارور میده...مینویسه:
couldnot open file
file not found.

----------


## ah.at

> اینم باز نمیشه!!!! با کامپیوتر دانلود کردم!! ارور میده...مینویسه:
> couldnot open file
> file not found.



حتمن برنامه Adobe Reader رو ندارید .

----------


## dinaaaa

> حتمن برنامه Adobe Reader رو ندارید .


نمیدونم!مث اینکه قسمت نیست دانلود کنم!

----------


## ah.at

> اینم باز نمیشه!!!! با کامپیوتر دانلود کردم!! ارور میده...مینویسه:
> couldnot open file
> file not found.


اسکرین شات :

صفحه 1




صفحه 2




صفحه 3




صفحه 4



صفحه 5




صفحه 6

----------


## ah.at

> نمیدونم!مث اینکه قسمت نیست دانلود کنم!


چرا قسمت هست .

----------


## dinaaaa

> چرا قسمت هست .


وای مرسییییی.خیلی لطف کردین. :Yahoo (76): 

متاسفانه زبانم خوب نیست..

بازم خیلییییی ممنون و ببخشید که وقتتونو گرفتم. :Yahoo (81):

----------


## zahra.2015

*بهتر نیس تو ریاضی اول هندسه مختصاتی خونده بشه بعد ماتریس ؟ ب گفته ی مهروماه برای بهتر فهمیدن ماتریس و حل معادلاتش و.. بهتره اول هندسه مختصاتی خونده بشه نظرتون چیه؟*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zahra.2015


بهتر نیس تو ریاضی اول هندسه مختصاتی خونده بشه بعد ماتریس ؟ ب گفته ی مهروماه برای بهتر فهمیدن ماتریس و حل معادلاتش و.. بهتره اول هندسه مختصاتی خونده بشه نظرتون چیه؟



ببینید بالای 99 درصد بچه هاااا خخخخخخخخ اصلاااااااااا هندسه مختصاتی رو نمیخونن خخخخخ به خاطر همین همینم هم هندسه 1 و هم هندسه مختصاتی رو دوتا بخش پایانی گذاشتم ...

حالا اگه شما میخاید این هندسه مختصاتی رو بخونید بله مشکلی نیست میتونید منحنی های درجه دوم و هندسه مختصاتی رو قبل از ماتریس بخونید ...

ولی شما گفتید که برای بهتر فهمیدن ...
خب ببینید ماتریس خودش چیز خاص و سنگینی نداره که بخاد بهتر هم فهمیده بشه که ما بخایم وسش مقدمه چینی کنیم ...

همون خودش هم بدون مقدمه خونده بشه بازم مشکلی ایجاد نمیشه ...

به هر حال تصمیم پایانی با خودتونه ...*

----------


## zahra.2015

*من اصلا نخوندمش فقط از رو مهروماه گفتم خب دیگه بهتر ی فصل کمتر*

----------


## zahra.2015

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ah.at


زیست شناسی :

خب به نظر شخصی من بهترین برنامه همون برنامه ایه که دکتر عمارلو گفتن .

البته با کمی تغیر .




بسته آموزشی
مبحث
فصل ها

اول
زیست مولکولی
1 و 2 سال دوم +5 سال سوم + 1 ،2 ، 3 و8 پیش دانشگاهی

دوم
ژنتیک
5 ،6 ، 7 و 8 سال سوم + 5 سال چهارم

سوم
گیاهی
قسمت های پایانی فصول 3 ، 6 ، 7 و 8 سال دوم + 9 و 10 سال سوم

چهارم
دستگاه های بدن و زیست جانوری
3 ( قسمت اول ) ، 4 ، 5 ، 6 ، 7 و 8 سال دوم + 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 و 11 سال سوم

پنجم
متابولیسم
8 پیش دانشگاهی

ششم
چرخه ها
9 سال سوم + 9 ، 10 ، 11 پیش دانشگاهی

هفتم
متفرقه
3 ، 4 ، 6 و 7 پیش دانشگاهی





خب این هم از برنامه .

دوستان بازم میگم که این تاپیک ، تاپیک برنامه ریزیه نه روش مطالعه ؛ به خاطر همین چیزی راجبش نمیگم .

وگرنه هر کدوم از اینا روش مطالعه خاص خودشونو دارن .



تو بخش اول بهتره این جوری باشه
مولکول های زیستی =1-3 دوم +5-7سوم+1و2پیش
دلیل =فصل 3دوم سازمان بندی سلول هاست و همتون شنیدین ک 3فصل اول دوم پایه و اساس زیست پس همون اول خونده بشه بهتره
5-7 سوم چون برای بهتر فهمیدن فصل اول پیش باید در مورد میوز و میتوز اینا همه چیو خوب بدونید مخصوصا اونایی ک میخوان الان بخونن و نتیجه بگیرن
فصل 8 بهتره بعد گیاهی بخونید فهمش آسون تره البته میتونید اونو هم در بخش اول هم دربخش گیاهی بخونیدش
فصل 3 پیش هم زیاد ربطی ب 2 فصل اول نداره پس همون بهتر ک جزو متفرقه ها بمونه

*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zahra.2015





تو بخش اول بهتره این جوری باشه
مولکول های زیستی =1-3 دوم +5-7سوم+1و2پیش
دلیل =فصل 3دوم سازمان بندی سلول هاست و همتون شنیدین ک 3فصل اول دوم پایه و اساس زیست پس همون اول خونده بشه بهتره
5-7 سوم چون برای بهتر فهمیدن فصل اول پیش باید در مورد میوز و میتوز اینا همه چیو خوب بدونید مخصوصا اونایی ک میخوان الان بخونن و نتیجه بگیرن
فصل 8 بهتره بعد گیاهی بخونید فهمش آسون تره البته میتونید اونو هم در بخش اول هم دربخش گیاهی بخونیدش
فصل 3 پیش هم زیاد ربطی ب 2 فصل اول نداره پس همون بهتر ک جزو متفرقه ها بمونه





خب فصل 2 سال دوم رو نگفتید پس؟؟؟؟ اونم که باید باشه کههههه

راجع به فصل 3 دوم هم باید خدمتتون عرض کنم که اونو به دو بخش گیاهی و جانوری تقسیم کردم و تو هر مبحث و بسته آموزشی همون بخش مربوط به خودش خونه میشه ...

مثلا جایی که باید گیاهی شروع بشه از نیمه ی دوم این فصل گیاهی شروع میشه و هر وقت دستگاه های بدن و زیست جانوری میخاد شروع بشه هم با خوندن بخش اول این فصل شروع میشه ...

با اضافه شن فصل 7 سوم هم موافقم .

خب فصل 8 پیش رو هم جداگانه گذاشتم کههههههه ...

ولی راجع به فصل 3 پیش باید خدمتتون عرض کنم کهه :

این فصل از 3 بخش تشکیل شده : 1- سر آغاز زندگی  2- تکوین جانداران پیچیده تر  3-گسترش حیات به خشکی ها

از این سه بخش دو بخش اول کااااااملا مرتبط با زیست مولکولی هستش ...

ولی بخش سومش نه هیییچ ربطی نداره و متفرقه هستش ...

به خاطر این که تو جدول جا نمیشد ننوشتم اینو .

پس این فصل هم بدونبخش سومش مرتبط هست با زیست مولکولی .*

----------


## zahra.2015

*گفتم فصل1-3 دوم دیگه یعنی 1و2و3
فصل5-7 سوم یعنی 5و6و7
فصل8پیش تو بخش یکم گذاشتین ک خب اشکالی نداره
خب میمونه سوم پیش واقعا؟ مگه میشه مگه داریم؟معذرت من دقت نکرده بودم
ولی من هنوزم معتقدم 3 دوم با دو فصل اول خونده بشه بهتره در خش های جانوری و گیاهی مرور میشه اینجوری*

----------


## Healer

> عربی :
> خوب روش خوندن عربی کاملا مشخصه دیگهههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه .
> 
> اصلا بزار یه نگاه به بودجه بندی کنکور عربی بندازیم .
> 
> عنوان مطلب
> تعداد تست ها
> 
> ترجمه
> ...


 @m.e.a

----------


## m.e.a

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Healer


@m.e.a


_

----------

